# bell 9242 aka vip 622 and external harddrive causing reboots



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

I got a 200 gb harddrive I've been using on my 9242(622) for a few weeks now but I loaded it up so much that there is zero free space. Now when I try to access it the IRD will reboot? Anyone think of a solution. I'd like to watch my shows but if need be I'll reformat it on the PC I guess.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

smoker said:


> I got a 200 gb harddrive I've been using on my 9242(622) for a few weeks now but I loaded it up so much that there is zero free space. Now when I try to access it the IRD will reboot? Anyone think of a solution. I'd like to watch my shows but if need be I'll reformat it on the PC I guess.


Exactly what happens when it reboots?


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

I can go through the menu and select external drive -> manage recordings, the video pauses and 20 seconds later the IRD goes black, the fan kicks in at full speed and it goes to acquiring signal and 5 minutes later the video is good to go again. If I go to my DVR recorded videos and select external the drive the exact same issue occurs.

What happened is that I had 1 hour of recorded HD space remaining on my external drive. I selected 2 half hour programs and archived them, after that I could no longer access the drive. Every time I try the IRD just reboots.

I was going to attempt to image or ghost the drive to a larger drive and see if I can gain access to my recordings again the VIP.

I must stress that I am not attempting to copy the videos to my PC, I simply want to watch them on the 9242(vip622). Unfortunately I have several shows that I have not seen on that drive so I would like to watch them but if all else fails I will reformat the drive and start over and count it as a lesson learned.

The drive worked flawlessly before I copied the last 2 shows and I have an identical drive with just movies on it that still works fine.

Thanks for any help you guys/gals can provide.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In My Recordings check the Sort order. If you have sort by DVR date change it to sort by title and then go to My Media again and try it. I have seen reboots in the past when I had sort set to DVR date when accessing the EHD.


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

ChuckA said:


> In My Recordings check the Sort order. If you have sort by DVR date change it to sort by title and then go to My Media again and try it. I have seen reboots in the past when I had sort set to DVR date when accessing the EHD.


Nope still reboots, thanks for that though.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Format a different drive on the 9242. Connect both drives to a Linux system. Copy the files in the data directory over to the new drive. Connect the new drive to the 9242. The programming will be back.


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

I will try that. Do I need to copy all files over or can I just copy half of them? I'll just try form myself in a bit but if you have any advice it would be appreciated. I suppose I'll need a larger drive to copy to as well. I'll see what I got handy around the basment.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never done it myself. This is advice from an expert on another site.


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the harddrives are coping over, 2 and a half hours for 200 gigs. For anyone that wants/needs to try this you will need a good understanding of linux. I used ubuntu 6.1 on a live CD with USB adapters for both drives. I highly recommend unplugging any additional harddrives to prevent accidentally wiping out windows, any other OS, or your data. I was able to access the data fairly easily but you need root access to the drive your coping to or writes are not permitted unless you know how to manage permissions.

As I said before this is not for beginner you need a good working linux knowledge to manipulate these files. There is alot good linux resources out there so I'm not going to detail how to do it because each setup is different. I post after all this it was success when I know in a couple of hours.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hope you did read original thread - else your copy will be not usable.


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the first attempt was unsuccesful the next drive rebooted the IRD as well but I copied all but one file. The one file was not the last moved to the drive so I sorted the files by date and then copied just the first four to an 80 gig and that was successful. The IRD was able to access those 4 recordings without rebooting. So I started again with my spare 200 gig and this time I won't copy all the videos at once.

I have a feeling it is my last copied video that is causing my troubles but we'll see. So far the procedure has worked for 4 of my videos. Either way with a little persistence I'll get 95% of my videos back.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, glad you got it right ( thought the key moment missing - your target disk must be initialized by DVR first ).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

peano said:


> I've never done it myself. This is advice from an expert on another site.


Expert's name?


----------



## smoker (Jan 25, 2009)

yup got all but one show back, the last one I copied from the DVR to the EHD.

as a side note I used the command df and saw that the 200 gig drive was only 87% full even though the PVR said it was full Hmmmmmm.

Any way thanks for all the help I'm glad I got almost all of it back.

edit: I got them all back by splitting the data between two drives.


----------

